# ok, i am 13. where do i start?



## Komocozy (Nov 9, 2010)

:dunno: i am 13 and most of the people around me dont see that there is even the slightest chance of an apocolypse, they think that i have gotten the apocolypse idea from a movie, and i havent.

i have been wanting to have at least a bag of supplies ready yet i dont know where to start. i dont have any guns or realy hunting knives.

can someone tell me where i can start? i cant own a gun, i dont realy have enough money to buy many supplies, and my parents disagree with the whole idea so they wont realy help.

what should i do first? please help.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Start with buying a can or two (or package) of food and water from the grocery store every week. Stash it so it's handy. It is the way I started.


----------



## Komocozy (Nov 9, 2010)

well, that is smart idea and a good place to start, thank you.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

good to see someone of your age thinking like you are.....maybe there IS hope.......

I look fwd to reading your posts.......Not sure how long im going to be able to look at that avatar.........scary...lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I teach fire and life safety in schools (not sure they do that in your area but a starting point anyway) ... You could start there with your parents ... 

We teach to have 3 -5 days worth of food/water for any emergency ... look into your area ... do you have snow storms, ice storm or something coming off the oceans. 

So I would say to start there, talk to your parents not of an apocolypse but what would you do if the power went out because of a storm or something like that. 

Wish you well ...and keep us up to date.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a old school bag? Go through some a the posts here an see what folks put in their bob (bug out bag) an slowly gather some of it up an put it in there.

Read lots here. Ya in Boy Scouts? Nother good place ta learn about bein prepared an ya get ta do alota stuff outdoors what applies ta life an bein prepped fer lots of different things.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ya in Boy Scouts? Nother good place ta learn about bein prepared an ya get ta do a lota stuff outdoors what applies ta life an bein prepped fer lots of different things.


There's a top-notch idea. :2thumb:

Scouting provides a mountain of knowledge, most of which stays with you the rest of your life.


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I was in the scouts for a long time and I learned a lot of skills from it. Also with using the cover of scouts you can ask for prepping presents that are also used in scouts. 

With a limited budget and you having no supplies to speak of I would suggest the following.

Three inch lock blade knife
Firesteel or some kind of firestarter
Rope
A tent or a tarp
First aid kit
Can food
Roman noodles
Bottle water
Compass
Map
Canteen
Back pack (Does not have to be expensive just something to hold your prep gear)
Sleeping Bag if you can afford it or a blanket

A good rule of thumb is anything you need for a three day camping trip. Also I am 18 and my parents don't support prepping either. I feel your pain of lack of support and budget issues. A lot of post and stories talk about prepping with thousands of dollars but it is possible to prep with just a few hundred dollars or less if you spend your money smartley.


----------



## Komocozy (Nov 9, 2010)

Well first of all, thank you. I am one out of about seven people in my grade that even think there will be an apocalypse. Also, the creepy doll will soon go away it is only temporary.

As for the storm thing, I get what you are saying but I am actualy in one of the safest spots in America, there are mountains blocking any big storms and we are far enough south that we don't get much snow.

The boy scouts... Well I never was one, but I know people that were and maybe they have a hand book or something... I don't know, I will check. But that is a good idea.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Supplies are handy but skills really count, Learn at least 3 ways to make fire with out matches or a lighter. 
Get a good back packers water filter. make sure you have decent boots and a good coat and layers of clothing,
If you live in a cold climate try sleeping with a window open (if it is safe from intruders)
Read the fiction , it give you ideas what to expect, I would think that you are more mature than your peers and can handle the content , but be aware that most is targeted toward adult readers 
Learn navagation by compass and map as well as dead reckoning.


----------



## Komocozy (Nov 9, 2010)

BoyScoutSurvivor said:


> I was in the scouts for a long time and I learned a lot of skills from it. Also with using the cover of scouts you can ask for prepping presents that are also used in scouts.
> 
> With a limited budget and you having no supplies to speak of I would suggest the following.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that I a very senseful list an will help me very much, thank you.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

welcome to the forum!
i know what you mean about parents not completely understanding what you want to do. i'm 18 and a freshman in college and it's freaking me out horribly to be away from home and my jeep and other preps. all i've got here is my bike, a small back pack, some spare parts, and tools. a good place to get started is to get familiar with repairing bicycles, a couple folding allen key tools and a wrench the size of the nuts on the axles can break a normal bike down and have it back together and ready to go in no time. knowing how to repair my bike has saved me so much money and time and so has having the right tools. 
you'll find a ton of info on this site and if i can say anything that'll stick, it's to familiarize yourself with what you use day to day, learn how it works and how to fix it if something goes wrong, play "what if's" in your mind(i saw this somewhere on this forum and it was a great idea)

good luck!


----------



## Komocozy (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, I don't know the fire thing, yet I do know how to even make a water filter out of everyday things in a forest, a for the weather thing... Well I am used to the cold. I probobly shouldn't but as it gets colder here, I never wear socks and always wear sandals, I don't wear a jacket, only short sleeved shirts, trust me. I am used to the cold. And the only real survival book I have read is a wonderfully writen book called "Hatchet".


----------



## Komocozy (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow. People are posting faster than I can reply! I like that. Thanks for the help, these are all good ideas!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Most recommend beginning with a "three day kit." That's everything you'd need to sustain your life for three days without outside assistance. The essentials are shelter, fire, food, water, and medical. Most of these things can be put together from things around the house.

Shelter may be nothing more than a 6 X 8 foot sheet of heavy plastic and a blanket. My personal favorite is a military surplus poncho. Have some string with you also to tie it to trees, etc. to make a tent. To the poncho I'd add a poncho liner if you can get one. It and a poncho can make a good sleeping bag in a pinch.

You should have at lest three methods of making a fire. I carry matches in a water proof container, a butane lighter, and a magnesium fire starter. I cut the last three inches off a hacksaw blade and run the chain on the firestater through the hole in the hacksaw blade and use the back of it to strike sparks to light the magnesium shavings. You also have the toothed side for a short hack saw as needed. Carry some "tinder" also. The easiest tinder to make is to rub vaseline into cotton balls and store it in a 35mm film container or other small container.

Pack enough water to get you through. You don't have to buy water in bottles. If you have bottles wash them out good and just fill them with tap water. Have enought to last you the entire time. In emergencies if you're carrying this in a pack just have drinking water. If you can stash water in a vehicle, outbuilding, etc. use clean plastic or glass jugs and rotate them to maintain freshness.

You'll want some real food and some fun food. Pack a few cans of things you like to eat (don't forget the can opener and a spoon or fork). Use things you can eat cold if you must. Things like spaghetti "O's," or whatever. For fun food use candy or snacks of some kind. Try to avoid things that melt like chocolate. I have suckers and similar items that you can get for free from bank teller windows, etc.

Put together at least a minimal first aid kit. Some triple anti-biotic ointment, a roll of gauze, some tape, a few band aids and whatever else you think is needed. I didn't use to be a fan of band aids but after a few minor cuts on my fingers/hands getting blood all over my clothes and gear I started carrying a few. At least they stop you from making as big of a mess.

I'd add a small LED flashlight, pocket knife and small radio to the list as well.

These are the basics and you can put most if it together from things you have at home. Add a small pack to keep it all in and you're ready to go.

Try the stuff out when you have time to be sure it works for you. Practice making a fire in all kinds of weather. Take some basic first aid classes.

FEMA has a lot of good basic stuff to read also. http://www.fema.gov/


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

A couple of thoughts:

I didn't join the Boy Scouts but I loved to camp out almost every weekend, so my parents bought me pieces of equipment for birthdays and Christmas. Before I was 13, I had a rucksack, messkit, C-Rations, knife, etc. 

That's how a young lad starts acquiring equipment.

Check out survival books and fiction type survival books from the library. This reinforces the idea with your parents that you want "camping equipment". Camping equipment is the basics of most survival kits!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A couple of Jerry's fiction stories have teenagers as main characters. Here's one of my favorites:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/jdy-fiction-only-fourteen-2873/

Go there and click on the link to open the story file. Here's another good family one:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/jdy-fiction-shake-shake-shake-2591/

If Jerry gets back on this thread, he can probably recommend others. Don't be overwhelmed by the large amounts of supplies people have in some of the stories. Start small with what you can do, like Jerry said. Start with one or two things at a time and keep adding to it. There's all kinds of places you can stash food and water. Pull the bottom drawer out of your desk or dresser and see if there's room on the floor under the drawer. If you clean your own room, you have more options for storing things under, behind, and inside furniture. We have things up inside living room chairs and the couch, from below. I also tuck small food items (candy bars in a ziplock bag, etc.) inside pockets of off-season clothes that are hanging in my closet. It can be for something as small as a huge storm keeping us home and I have a taste for a candy bar or can of pop.

It's not all junk food, though. Some of my "quick access" stashes are Lipton noodle meals, rice-a-roni, a can or two of ravioli or chili tucked away. Be creative. Get things you like to eat and look around for a place to put it. Make sure some of what you have is food you can eat the way it is, without cooking it.

Good luck!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

learn how to improvise some equipment, you can save $$$ AND you further develop a skillset
garage sales/flea markets & auctions ar enice because they usually advertise what they have (camping gear) & sometimes list a phone# so you can call & ask (unless they specifically say 'NO early birds', IMO they're fair game for a call or visit before 'the day'  )

Big Lots/Odd Lots is good for dehydrated foods on the cheap (Ramen Noodles are sometimes as cheap as 10/$1 :2thumb: )

Harbor Freight has low-quality tools for cheap (I'd rather have nice tools, but _any_ tools are better than _no_ tools)

Dollar Tree has many 'fill in' items & the price is right!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I will hold my points to a couple... maybe 

First a good knife is worth it's weight in gold when you need it.. BUT, and this is my opinion only... but from many years experince!

Avoid Buck knives.. they are damn near impossible for the non expert to sharpen.. my best folder is a 40 year old Schrade-Waldon, 2, 4" blades , has the horn looking handles on it... it will take an edge from almost anything if you don't let it get too far gone, comes with a leather belt case.. only problem is it don't lock open, but maybe the newer ones do.. it a pretty high carbon blade, meaning it will turn kinda black but will clean right up.. keep it clean and dry and it will last all your life.. I know a lot of folks say that you can use a lock blade to make a spear... true.. but you can break your blade too... early man rubbed a sharp point on a stick and hardened it in fire.. with a very sharp point like that and your good for at least one stab maybe more... NEVER !! throw your knife, no matter what the movie SUPER DUDES do.. OH... one of those small swiss kinves..one small blade and a small pair of scissors a twizer and toot pick... just about as hand as teeth!.. I have several..think they cost about 8 bucks.. these are outstanding.. believe it or not you can in a pinch dress out a deer with that little blade... slow as hell but you can do it.. in the woods carry your blast match and swiss knife on a neck thong, no matter what you'll have it with you...( UH ..might not wanna wear it to school?? ok? ) 

Fire starting... you can use all the old tried and true methods.. but google "Blast Match" this is the fastest and easiest fire starter you will ever see... or use...I have two and have had them for over 20 years... they are outstanding...

Staying dry and warm.. buy a good "REAL" Military poncho and get a poncho liner.. these two things ans a small fire will keep you alive in all but the worst weather... try to stay away from the "wannabe Military stuff.. get the real thing... also in your BOB carry some of the big black extra heavy duty leaf bags... with your legs in one and your poncho and liner covering the rest of you your going to stay warm and dry... you can also fill them with leaves and sleep on them ...softer then the ground.. 

Para-cord... worth it's weight in gold.. the outer shell can be removed , leaving the smaller cording.. which makes good fishing line , braid a few together and you have a snare.. with a needle you can sew stuff real well with it... there are a thousand uses for it.. get several hundred feet!...

An Altoids tin makes a great container for fish hooks and other goodies.. plus dry tender for your fire but you can get that from the inner bark of a dead tree limb..

There used to be a really great web site called HoodsWoods.com Ron Hood is former SF and runs survival classes, he is the real deal...if he's still on line his site is worth a visit..

I'll stop .. we can all go on and on, but it will just confuse you, start reading and learning and then ask for specific information... 

I'm glad your "Aware" most adults much less young people are not as Aware as you.. 

Never be afraid to ask!!... and always ask before spending a dime on something , ask first, somebody in here probably has it and can say Yea or nea

OH and a good quality hatchet beats a Rambo knife any day of the weekl.. 

Good luck and WELCOME!!!
HozayBuck


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I am 15 and my dad is a prepper. And my mom realizes that something like TEOTWAKI could and probably will happen but shes not a full blown prepper. One tip I have for you is use whats at hand. Try making something without going to the store. Like last weekend I spent 30min looking for bricks/wood/any other useful scraps that the construction workers threw out. . I plan on making a grill/firepit with it. One of the most useful skills for when SHTF is being able to make something out of seemingly nothing. Because chances are there's not going to be a walmart if TEOTWAWKI happens.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lex, I'm so proud to have you on our forum. Your parents are lucky, too, to have you and your sensible head on your shoulders! 

I'm proud of all the teenagers and other young folks on here. You're our future! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you sue.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Normally, I would never tell a child to do this, but here goes. Every week, when your mother buys groceries, squirrel away a can or two of food, a small enough ammount so that she won't notice. After a while, you'll have a few days supplies. Done over a period of time, she'll never notice the loss. try to find a good hiding place for the supplies.
If you get caught with the goods, just tell your parents this--" If you're wrong, no big deal, you just have some extra chow around for a bad storm or something--but if you're right, and there are some hard times coming, you have at least taken the first steps to a common sense approach to a bad situation. Common sense never goes out of fashion.
Good luck kid, you're smart beyond your years.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Another good thing to do is Run what if synarios in your head, If you get the chance to watch the movie "into the wild" there are some good lessons there


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

At age 13 there are likely a number of things you could learn from your parents that would be real preps if TSHTF, I am using if, rather than when because at 13 your parents may see "when" as normal adolescent rebellion, rather than a considered conclusion on your part.

Your family, like any family eats, and learning to cook (anything) is a good survival skill, as well as a real contribution to the whole family. If you learn to cook what your family already eats and do it consistently well, reliably and frugally you can move on to learning to shop for what your family already eats. If you go from shopping with your parents to planning a shopping list and then thinking about a bulk purchase of some item which you use regularly, not an expensive ingredient, just a larger size of some form of pasta or bean or grain ingredient (maybe rolled oats in a bag instead of individual servings).

This is possible because it is where I started. I like to eat really good food and my Mom worked full time and did not like cooking. Solution: learn to do the cooking myself. It took a couple of years and then my parents simply let me do all the shopping and most of the cooking with the family food budget.
When I wanted to change something I needed to ask them first. My Dad was a picky eater so my new ideas could get scraped, others he really liked. 

This only works if you are the one adding the extra labor to get it ready for the family to eat. Once you prove you know what you are doing in the kitchen, at the store, with the grocery budget you will have gained "credibility" with your parents without challenging either thier authority or their choosen beliefs about the future.

Everyone who preps starts where they are and builds one piece at a time so that they are prepared for longer piriods of time (a little at a time) over more things (one thing at a time).

Preping does not have to cost money, the money saved as you move to bulk purchasing, better skills etc. can be made to provide the cash to purchase the things you cannot make. 

Your question says you are an intelligent and considerate young man, so I am sure you can think of more preping projects for yourself with your family, that your family would be happy to let you do.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the fact that you ARE thinking about this is the BEST start of all :congrat:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> i am 13 and most of the people around me dont see that there is even the slightest chance of an apocolypse, they think that i have gotten the apocolypse idea from a movie, and i havent.


Well I am 55 and NO ONE around me see any chance of ANYTHING going wrong . How is that ?

Firstthing to realize comocozy is that preparedness does not mean something WILL happen, it may not happen, but we still prepare. It's like the spare tire in your dad's car. Does he wish for a tire to go flat ? No, Does a tire go flat every month ?? No. But he still keeps that spare tire in the car anyway.

It's called : just in case.

Dealing with people on this issue is tricky. Don;t show them that it is occupying your thoughts. I sure don't want to see my kids having nightmares about it. All I want is occasionally checking the spare tire.

So, make this like a new hobby .. take it easy. Just add a few things that you think you might need. Start with the obvious like a bottle of water in your backpack. Be sure you do not violate any laws. Most schools do not allow knives, so forget about carrying a Swiss army knife or multitool while there.



> i have been wanting to have at least a bag of supplies ready yet i dont know where to start. i dont have any guns or realy hunting knives.


I don't know , I think I am a bit different from many here in that I don't see a gun is necessary even if you were older. But anyway, that will depend on your local circumstances. At the present time and in your age, you don't have to worry about . Dad and Mom will do everything they can to take care of you. Only make sure youcarry a few necessities like water, contact numbers, a simple plan of what to do in case something happens.



> and my parents disagree with the whole idea so they wont realy help.


At your age, parents get woorried about their kids. For example, when you ask them for a knife, they really worry about you getting in trouble. Their first priority as parents is to protect you and care for you , so please understand their concerns. I only gave my son a folding knife ( for handy jobs around the house) AFTER seeing how he uses it and correcting several wrong moves he did.

Take this preparedness hobby real easy and don't rush it, and you will be OK.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> Normally, I would never tell a child to do this, but here goes.


Forgive me but ... how about asking mom directly to keep a can or two. She may be concerned if it was a knife, but a bottle of water or granola bars she won't mind.

Just my 0.02


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Where to start ? 
Well we should prepared for ANY thing that MIGHT happen. So that means the preps have to be on us or close to us wherever we are, in the best most feasible way there is.

To accomplish this , make a system of several layers or kits. Some are simple and some are more comprehensive.

Kit 1 : always with you all the time. 
It shouldn't be a complicaed thing. Maybe a keyring type thing with a small flashlight, a whistle, and ... tiny tool ( BUT remember knife restrictions ). Some people add a lanyard to hang these kits around their necks but then there is a choking hazard. So, it depends. 

In my work bag I carry a small pouch with few essentails including the above plus some medical gloves, zip ties, wire ties, pen, marker, fresnel lens extra (bigger) flashlight ..etc. 

Kit 2 : Bigger bag in your house . This is the famous Bug Out Bag. There is a school of thought that thinks a BOB is overkill. A smaller scale bag can be called GHB ( Get Home Bag) and that is what I have. I don't expect something will be bad enough to drive me out of my house, but then everyone and every area is different. So, before you get worried about a BOB, start planning for a GHB. 

Think of scenarios ( really baaaad scenarios ) while you are a few miles away from home, and plan for them. Add a space blanket and the like in that bag. Add a small fleece blanket (few $$) and some old boots.

Dad and Mom will oppose ??? 
They are only opposing because you look too freigtened and concerned for your age. 
They want you to relax and be happy like all moms and dads want their kids to be. 
So they are NOT against you having what you want, they are gainst you being worried. 
When you remove the extra worry from your hobby, they will not oppose you much. 

Now, try to focus on two things: 

1 - Focus on Cooool stuff .. Dads and Moms usually undertsand their teens being attracted to cool stuff. Among the cool stuff focus on those things that help you in preparedness : like 5 in 1 survival whistle for example ( also includes thermometer, matches, compass ..etc. ) Dad will not mind if you ask to buy it, especially if you are buying it because it is 'cool'. Then you add it to kit 1 or kit 2. 

2 - Focus on old , to-be-thrown stuff. Squirrel them away instead of throwing them away. You may for example, buy new boots but don't throw the old ones. Keep them in kit 2. Likewise, your last years's school pack will serve well for a GHB. 

These smart ways will help you build your preps without having to argue with your parents.

Another idea is joing the boy scouts or asking your parents to go camping. 
If you build a camping backpack, it is a BOB.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome, glad to have you aboard. You are never too young to be prepared. Start small. Shop wisely. You can find a lot of good stuff at yard sales and thrift stores. We have to be very careful with our money so I do most of my shopping in these places. Take some first aid courses. I think one thing to be at the top of the list is a small water filter. When things get bad, it would be terrible to get sick from polluted water. Remember electronic gadgets may not work be sure to have some form of entertainment like books, board games, puzzles, a deck of cards, dominos etc.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> lI'm proud of all the teenagers and other young folks on here. You're our future! Keep up the good work!


:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

makes you feel more secure, doesn't it?!!?!? :lolsmash:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

You Tubes from two young prep enthusiasts

Enjoy


----------



## sorcerer (Nov 16, 2010)

*How to get started*

Well you have already taken the first step, recognize the problem and deciding to do something about it. Next is what you can do about it, you said you have very little money, no support from your parents in your quest and frankly they 
" Don't Get It".

Do you get an allowance, if not do you have a lawn mower you can use to mow lawns and make a little cash? Sometimes while doing this kind of work if it is for older people they may not have enough to hire the pros. You can take a bit less and still make enough for your preps.

For just $ 5.00 +/- you can buy the following storable things:

FOOD ITEMS

* Five packages of Idahoan instant potatoes (flavored)
* A case of ramen noodles (20 pkgs)
* five cans of sardines
* five gallons of purified water
* nearly two cases of bottled water
* four cans of peaches, pears or fruit cockatail
* 2 jars of mandarin oranges
* five pounds of rice
* three to four pounds of spaghetti
* Two cans of spaghetti sauce
* three bags of egg noodles
* eight packages of gravy mix
* four cans of whole or sliced new potatos
* four cans of green beans or at least three cans of carrots, greens, peas 
corn or mixed vegetables
* Two cans of Yams
* six cans of pork and beans
* one 40 ounce can of Dinty Moore Beef Stew
* Two 12 ounce cans of chicken, tuna or roast beef
* One 1lb canned ham
* three cans of refried beans
* three 12 oz cans of raviolis or spaghetti O's.
* Two 12.5 ounce cans of Salmon
* Five pounds of Oatmeal
* Four packages Dinty Moore heat and eat meals
* five packages of corn bread mix
* Four pounds of Sugar
* Five pound of Flour
* 1.5 quarts of cooking oil
* three one pound bags of dry beans
* two cans of apple juice
* a jar of peanut butter
* two boxes of yeast
* two bags of generic breakfast cereal
* 10 8 oz cans of tomato paste/tomato sauce
* four cans of soup
* four cans of Chunky soup
* 8-10 pounds of Iodized salt
* two bottles of garlic powder or other spices
* Two boxes of kool aid
* A can of coffee
* 2 bottles of powdered coffee creamer

Non-Food Items

* one manual can opener
* two bottles of camp stove fuel
* a spool of 12lb test monofilament fishing line
* 2 packages of hooks and some sinkers or corks.
* artificial lure
* two packages of soft plastic worms
* three Bic Lighters or two big boxes of matches
* A package of tea lights
* 50 ft of para cord
* a roll of duct tape
* a box of nails or other fasteners
* a flashlight
* two D-batteries, four AA or AAA batteries or two 9v batteries
* a toothbrush and tooth paste
* a bag of disposable razors
* eight bars of ivory soap (it floats)
* two gallons of bleach
* needles and thread
* a ball of yarn

OTC Medications (at Dollar General)

* 2 bottles 1000 count 500 mg generic Tylenol (acetometaphin)
* 2 bottles 500 count 200 mg generic advil (ibuprofen)
* 2 boxes 24 cound 25 mg generic Benadryl 
* 4 bottles 500 count 325 mg aspirin
* 2 boxes of generic sudafed
* 4 bottles of alcohol
* a box of bandages (4x4)


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

Sinbad>>> you mentioned about being used to the cold. Well part of that is your 13. In cold weather you should always wear something to keep your body heat in. Hyperthermia can kill you real quick and you won't even know it. You have alot of time to study the fun stuff. Good luck


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm an assistant scout master, definately stick with scouting. Look at survival videos on youtube.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

Start with Boy scouts, convince your parents to buy you bug out equipment for your new camping hobby. next become an eagle scout then go to west point enlist as a second LT in the army go through jump school and apply for ranger training after that serve honorably as a unit commander and finally retire to a 500 acre ranch in Idaho.

Wish i had

Wile E Coyote

oh... and a football uniform seems like it would make a handy suit of riot gear ....+ they sometimes come with free cheerleaders....just a thought.


----------



## Catthex (Jul 19, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Supplies are handy but skills really count, Learn at least 3 ways to make fire with out matches or a lighter.
> Get a good back packers water filter. make sure you have decent boots and a good coat and layers of clothing,
> If you live in a cold climate try sleeping with a window open (if it is safe from intruders)
> Read the fiction , it give you ideas what to expect, I would think that you are more mature than your peers and can handle the content , but be aware that most is targeted toward adult readers
> Learn navagation by compass and map as well as dead reckoning.


Regarding literature, see Swiss Family Robinson, Tree Castle Island, S.E.R.E. Manuals, Improvised Munitions Handbook, etc.


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

Put away some food bars, jerky, nuts, dried fruit .... 

Start learning about the wild edible plants in your area. Visit the library for plant books, look up wild edible plants online. Just be careful, and make sure you know what you are eating ... 

Maybe you could find a local hiking club, or join the Boy Scouts.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Another good read for a young man your age is "My Side of the Mountain."


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be another good resource fer ya: CERT (Community Emergency Response Team) CERT offers trainin fer natural an manmade disasters. There be a basic CERT course what you would be able to take to learn how ta prepare fer these things. Later on ya could join a CERT team if ya choose to.

Looks like yer local CERT is:

Colin Ickes
Operations Officer
Knoxville Tn
his email is: [email protected]

He should have some good info fer ya.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I'm proud of all the teenagers and other young folks on here. You're our future! Keep up the good work!





The_Blob said:


> :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> makes you feel more secure, doesn't it?!!?!? :lolsmash:


I'm glad we youngins makes you folks feel more secure!

To Komocozy: Welcome to the forum love. I'm one of the young folks Sue was talking about. I'm 22 years old (going on 23 on Saturday) and I completely understand what you are going through with this sudden intense feeling of "doom". It's a scary feeling and a lot of people (friends and family) will not understand the prepping mindset...nor will they ever sadly. But it pays to be prepared!

First things first, keep your preps on the dL! I learned my lesson when I told a friend of mine about my sudden urge to prepare supplies. They told me, "If anything happens, I'm coming to you"! As much as we love friends, we do not want them to arrive on our doorsteps and whittle away at the supplies you will acquire during your hobby. Unless they are going to bring supplies and labor/skills with them, keep quiet.

Secondly, learn skills from the folks around you. Do your grandparents/parents garden or can? Mine do. Next year my Grandfather is teaching me how to can and help me start a garden. I couldn't be more excited! My father knows how to can as well but considering he is so busy traveling for work, he does not have time to teach me. So I went to the next best source! If neither your parents or grandparents know how to do that, try and find a neighbor or friend who does have the skills but please be careful. Make sure your parents know that person well and can trust them. In this mixed up society, you never know who's crazy! :nuts:

Oh and I just asked one of my Grandfathers today to teach me how to hunt. I never hunted and will learn how to do so next deer season. Yay!

I was a Girl Scout for a long time but we were never taught anything as fun as starting a fire three different ways or how to set up a tent. I wish sometimes I could have been a boy scout. I highly suggest you take up Boy Scouts if you haven't already.

This all come down to one important thing: KNOWLEDGE IS POWER. The more knowledge you acquire, the better off you'll be in the case of :shtf:

Third, being that you're a teenager of the Technology Age, I'm sure you have a cellphone but think of this: What if your cellphone does not work and you do not have any means of contacting your parents while you're away from home? Sit down with your parents and come up with an emergency contacts list and several different locations you could all meet up if one of you are unable to contact one another. I am still working on my contacts list and the routes I take to and from school, work and home. When my emergency contact list is complete, I am laminating it and giving copies to my parents, my brothers and other family members. Also, pay phones are still out there...hiding. Keep change on you if landlines are still usable.

Isn't this a fun hobby to take up? I am thorougly enjoying myself stocking up on new skills, books, food and supplies and writing out lists. It doesn't have to be all doom and gloom! Prepping is FUN!

If you have questions, just give me a holler!

Salek


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

WEcoyote said:


> Start with Boy scouts, convince your parents to buy you bug out equipment for your new camping hobby....


Or see if your school (or I'm guessing soon to be high school) has an Outdoor or Camping club or something. It'll help with your skills and possibly get your parents to supply you with some of the money or gear. If not, see if there are any groups/youth groups in your area that do outdoor stuff. Again this could be your in to get their support for your new hobby. If they accept it you should get a good start on equipment, then get enough food for a week trip even if you're only going for a weekend outing Squirrel the rest away. Repeat. 

Another approach might be to see if your school can bring in some guest speaker to talk about the FEMA 3-day supply recommendations, hopefully with hand outs and such. Then you have some information to bring home from a credible source that they might pay more attention to.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Being that you are 13 you probably know or have several friends that have bicycles. I would suggest that you collect any old used or unneeded tire tubes from them when they replace their flat ties. Take it from me here out on the ranch that the rubber from a simple bicycle tube can be used for so many different things in a survival situation. 

I have even considered making a video of it to demonstrate it but video is not in my basket of skills 

PS Jerry being the first poster in her is great... Jerry you are everywhere too :2thumb:


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Even if you don't have a Grandfather that gardens and such, look around to your older neighbors and make friends with them, they can and will show you a lot of things that will be lost as they pass away. And being from the South always obey the Eleventh Commandament, we respect our Elders. The small token of yes Maam and no Maam and yes Sir and no Sir is a MUST for us. Make a habit of it, particularly with your parents if you do join the miltary later in life, you will already have that instilled in you.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Komocozy said:


> can someone tell me where i can start? i cant own a gun, i dont realy have enough money to buy many supplies, and my parents disagree with the whole idea so they wont realy help.
> 
> what should i do first? please help.


First enjoy being a kid. There is plenty of time to freak out about politics later in life.

Second, get a good education and get solid skills that will help you earn a place in the world.

Third, the Boy Scouts or an Explorer Troop is a great place to start becoming prepared. After that, I'd focus on preparing for emergencies that are most likely to happen: a fire in your home, a car accident, a possible drowning at the swimming hole, a bad cut with a power tool, getting lost in the woods, etc. Learn basic skills like swimming, first aid, CPR, fire safety. Make sure your family has smoke detectors, a carbon monoxide detector, a fire extinguisher, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally someone else of young age. All those suggestions are good. I have a few of my own hopefully to help too.

I started about three years ago learning primitive survival skills. I am not the greatest, but I could fend for myself. Over time I was able to convince, albeit slowly why I wanted a "camping" bag, aka BOB. Every now and then I grab it and go spend a night or two outside. Practicing. I have adequate supplies for about a week. Then I have to find food.

With the economy bad I have convinced my parents a need for some extra chicken noodle soup. If they ever pose the "well moneys a little tight right now" then advise them to buy some extra canned food and put it up for a rainy day.

Im only 17 I have been to have a father and grandfathers that taught me how to hunt, fish, trap game ( I practice this reguraly more fun than hunting), and I can grow a garden and save seeds. 

Learn some basic survival skills, and save a can or two of food. Good luck to you!

PS watch the news every now and then. Alhtough it is biased it will keep you informed. Long post but I felt like needed to say it.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

wildman800 said:


> A couple of thoughts:
> 
> I didn't join the Boy Scouts but I loved to camp out almost every weekend, so my parents bought me pieces of equipment for birthdays and Christmas. Before I was 13, I had a rucksack, messkit, C-Rations, knife, etc.
> 
> ...


That's what I was going to suggest, that you ask your family for "camping equipment" for Christmas, and give them some ideas, like a backpacking cook stove, book on campcraft, packs of freeze dried foods, good knife, backpack, folding fishing pole, lantern, etc. Or ask for a gift certificate to a place of your choice.
Practice some of the skills you can learn from a campcraft book or on the web. The skills are more important than anything you can have.
There might be classes in your community that might be of help as well as the scouts. It can be fun to learn these skills.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

> qoute from salekdarling First things first, keep your preps on the dL! I learned my lesson when I told a friend of mine about my sudden urge to prepare supplies. They told me, "If anything happens, I'm coming to you"! As much as we love friends, we do not want them to arrive on our doorsteps and whittle away at the supplies you will acquire during your hobby. Unless they are going to bring supplies and labor/skills with them, keep quiet.


Very essential, I have heard that from a friend too. I straight told him if he showed up without supplies he had better not be expecting my help. He seemed to get the picture. I was also able to convince another friend to start prepping and training. Both physical and mental training.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Komocozy said:


> Ok, I don't know the fire thing, yet I do know how to even make a water filter out of everyday things in a forest, a for the weather thing... Well I am used to the cold. I probobly shouldn't but as it gets colder here, I never wear socks and always wear sandals, I don't wear a jacket, only short sleeved shirts, trust me. I am used to the cold. And the only real survival book I have read is a wonderfully writen book called "Hatchet".


"Hatchet" is a great book, and not just for teens. I think it's part of a series.

Sandals are not the best to wear in an outdoor environment unless it is just around camp. They don't give your feet any protection at all. Also, most of the heat dissipates through your head...some kind of cap or hat is desirable in cold weather. Hypothermia is no joke.


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

lanahi said:


> Sandals are not the best to wear in an outdoor environment unless it is just around camp. They don't give your feet any protection at all. Also, most of the heat dissipates through your head...some kind of cap or hat is desirable in cold weather. Hypothermia is no joke.


And neither is frostbite, I have a friend thats a WW2 vet and is missing one foot due to frostbite, he gets around pretty good but still be better to have both feet


----------



## BKeeper (Jan 5, 2011)

Komocozy said:


> The boy scouts... Well I never was one, but I know people that were and maybe they have a hand book or something... I don't know, I will check. But that is a good idea.


Hello, Komo.

I am new to this forum, and a bit late to your post, but wanted to comment.

As a Boy Scout leader, I can wholeheartedly say that scouting is ideal for a young man of your age and interests.

While the Boy Scout Handbook contains good information regarding first aid, knots, camping and cooking skills, etc., there are much more comprehensive and detailed publications and sources for the info you seek (such as this forum!). Your local scout shop will have a number of merit badge guidebooks, one of which is Wilderness Survival. Great Smoky Mountain Council - Locations

The great thing about scouting is that, while reading can be done, young men learn from *DOING*. Unlike Cub Scouting, which is for younger boys, Boy Scout troops are "scout led". If a young man came into my troop with an enthusiasm for emergency preparedness or survival, we would quickly encourage him to take charge of planning the activities for a camping event with that theme, or take charge of a meeting where disaster preparations are dicussed and demonstrated (the Boy Scout motto is _"Be Prepared"_). Nothing teaches faster than being put in the position of teaching others, so not only would you be a tremendous asset to your troop, you would benefit greatly as well. Scouting returns the energy and enthusiasm you put into it.

Whatever route you take, I think you will do well. You seem like a polite young man with a good head on your shoulders. Best of luck, and let us hear more from you.


----------



## nkjones1 (Jan 12, 2011)

*A real good basic list...*



BoyScoutSurvivor said:


> I was in the scouts for a long time and I learned a lot of skills from it. Also with using the cover of scouts you can ask for prepping presents that are also used in scouts.
> 
> With a limited budget and you having no supplies to speak of I would suggest the following.
> 
> ...


With that basic list as a very good start, I would suggest getting a book on the topic of woodcraft or "outdoors survival", if you don't or can't do the boyscout thing of course. As far as books go the one that got me started and was handed to me by my father is Wildwood Wisdom by Ellsworth Jaeger. It was written in 1945 and teaches the way that the indians did things and the settlers did things long before all our modern conveniences.

Regardless of what you learn or where you learn it from(youtube has lots of info if you don't want to read btw) try to practice and get good at them so if you do have to take your family out in the woods and live off the land you won't be experimenting.

Anyway, good luck and godspeed.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

first of all Komocozy,congrats at having a good head on your shoulders at your age.lot of folks has made some good points,on where and how to start on prepping.lots of good info there.there's plenty of foods that come in a pouch.like spam bites.their a bit dry,and i don't like the taste of them.but doable when hungry.then there's tuna,i think peanut butter,but not sure..then there's knorr rice and pasta sides.i've loaded up on both,in a 16 quart tote.any thing thats in a pouch can be stashed out of sight more easily then other items..

as for getting your parents interested.talk with them about things that happen in your area..power outages/rain storms to what ever.one example is.what will yall do if the power goes out during the winter.what yall do for light and heat?do yall have any camping gear? at least some of that can double as a prep.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Just an observation and not a criticism. The OP's last activity was five years ago. S/he hasn't been on this thread since 11/2010 and has been off the forum since 5/2011. I doubt the now 18-year old is coming back for more answers geared towards a 13 year old. 

Don't start beating me up about the value of old threads. We've had numerous discussions about having a moderated section for teens so they would have some place to talk about prepping. This thread would be great in such a section because it's generation as well as age specific.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah it would be good there...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Komocozy said:


> :dunno: i am 13 and most of the people around me dont see that there is even the slightest chance of an apocolypse, they think that i have gotten the apocolypse idea from a movie, and i havent.
> 
> i have been wanting to have at least a bag of supplies ready yet i dont know where to start. i dont have any guns or realy hunting knives.
> 
> ...


Hi kid. P.M me, I started at your age, I've got prepping on 0 cash and too young for guns down to a science.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Aw crap. who necromancied a dead thread?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It's turned into a Zombie thread.... it never dies.... <insert evil cackle along with rubbing the hands here>


----------

